

Making Windows XP file copy animation in the Real World (Google Translate) - shoma
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fportal.nifty.com%2Fkiji%2F111003148465_1.htm

======
shoma
<http://portal.nifty.com/2011/10/04/b/img/pc/018.gif>

